# Bug stupide sous Mail



## RobinSparkles (27 Février 2015)

Bonjour bonjour,

Voilà depuis quelques temps je rencontre un problème fort spécial sur une de mes boîtes mail: au lieu de mon nom s'affiche cette merveilleuse phrase "Jours fériés en France" phrase que j'ai dû taper lors d'une recherche google, et qui, je ne comprends pas pourquoi, se retrouve là, à la place de mon nom, ci-contre une petite capture d'écran:






Voilà voilà, j'ai bien entendu vérifié dans les paramètres de la boîte et c'est bien mon nom qui est rentré partout, j'ai effacé et remis mon nom, rien à faire, ça reste tel quel. Je ne sais pas si je dois rire ou pleurer, le soucis c'est que c'est la boîte dont je me sers pour les échanges pro, donc si jamais mes contacts reçoivent mes mails de la part de "Jours fériés en France" c'est pas le top... 
Si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème, je suis vivement preneuse d'une solution! 

Merci!


----------



## flippy (27 Février 2015)

T'as essayé sur une autre session si ça fait pareil ?.....................


----------



## RobinSparkles (27 Février 2015)

flippy a dit:


> T'as essayé sur une autre session si ça fait pareil ?.....................


Une autre session?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2015)

RobinSparkles a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour,
> 
> Voilà depuis quelques temps je rencontre un problème fort spécial sur une de mes boîtes mail: au lieu de mon nom s'affiche cette merveilleuse phrase "Jours fériés en France" phrase que j'ai dû taper lors d'une recherche google, et qui, je ne comprends pas pourquoi, se retrouve là, à la place de mon nom, ci-contre une petite capture d'écran:
> 
> ...


déjà tu peux tester ce que ca donne en envoyant un email à une  autre de tes adresses

car il est vivement conseillé d'avoir plusieurs adresses ,aux moins 3 ou 4
bien entendu séparer perso - pro , mais auss iau moins  une adresse consacrée à machins web , inscription à site , newsletters, demande d'info etc
(cette derniere sera plus vite spammée que d'autres , pas grave , si le spam atteint un niveau ingerable on  change d'adresse "special web" et voilà)


----------



## RobinSparkles (27 Février 2015)

C'est ce que j'ai fais, j'ai envoyé un mail à mon adresse perso et ça affiche bien "jours fériés en france"...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2015)

RobinSparkles a dit:


> Une autre session?


il est TRES conseillé d'avoir plusieurs sessions
(comptes utilisateurs)

dont  un compte "neutre"  dédié  uniquement aux tests divers
( test sur autre session , premiere étape de diagnostic et réparation mac )

et si on veut bétonner la sécurité
sessions usuelles  en NON administrateurs ( donc en standard)
et des comptes administrateurs pour ...administrer


----------



## RobinSparkles (27 Février 2015)

D'accord je vais essayer ça, merci!


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2015)

RobinSparkles a dit:


> D'accord je vais essayer ça, merci!


A une époque Apple avait des topos "sécurité" qui préconisaient  le plan sessions usuelles NON admis
(zero droit de modif d'OS , si un pataques , intrus etc , c'est limité que à la session)

il est aussi astucieux d'avoir un 2 e admi 
(pour contourner très vite un éventuel souci de .. log admi)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Février 2015)

RobinSparkles a dit:


> sur une de mes boîtes mail: au lieu de mon nom s'affiche cette merveilleuse phrase "Jours fériés en France" phrase que j'ai dû taper lors d'une recherche google, et qui, je ne comprends pas pourquoi, se retrouve là!


Je suis primaire  : 

pour un problème inattendu survenant sur une seule des mes boîtes mail, je passerais par le menu _Mail > Boîte aux lettres > Reconstruire_ (après avoir sélectionné la BAL bancale).

Ça marcherait peut-être ??


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> *Je suis primaire*  :


Mais non, mais non.


----------



## Zuez (9 Avril 2015)

RobinSparkles a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour,
> 
> Voilà depuis quelques temps je rencontre un problème fort spécial sur une de mes boîtes mail: au lieu de mon nom s'affiche cette merveilleuse phrase "Jours fériés en France" phrase que j'ai dû taper lors d'une recherche google, et qui, je ne comprends pas pourquoi, se retrouve là, à la place de mon nom, ci-contre une petite capture d'écran:
> 
> ...




Ah ! Alors, je suis quand même contente de voir que je ne suis pas seule. Pour l'instant, ça me fait bien rire, mais c'est complètement idiot, cette histoire... Même chose pour moi, j'ai été rebaptisée "jours fériés en France" aujourd'hui même.
Et donc, finalement, le problème a-t-il été résolu ?

Merci !


----------



## RobinSparkles (9 Avril 2015)

Zuez a dit:


> Ah ! Alors, je suis quand même contente de voir que je ne suis pas seule. Pour l'instant, ça me fait bien rire, mais c'est complètement idiot, cette histoire... Même chose pour moi, j'ai été rebaptisée "jours fériés en France" aujourd'hui même.
> Et donc, finalement, le problème a-t-il été résolu ?
> 
> Merci !


Sérieusement???  Non parce que j'ai toujours pas réglé le problème, mais sans rire tu es AUSSI devenue "jours fériés en France"?!!


----------



## Zuez (9 Avril 2015)

J'aurais pas pu l'inventer, c'est tellement improbable ! Mais je sens que tu vas me bénir, je crois que j'ai trouvé : dans l'application Mail, crée un nouveau message, puis clique sur Fenêtre > Destinataires précédents. Dans la liste, tu devrais te trouver sous l'appellation "Jours fériés en France". Clique sur supprimer, et normalement, ce sera bon. Ce qui n'explique toujours pas pourquoi diable on a été renommées comme ça...

C'est tellement, mais TELLEMENT idiot, cette affaire ! Moi ça n'a duré que quelques heures, alors ça me fait bien rire, mais je pense que ça m'aurait un poil agacée si ça avait duré plus longtemps !
J'espère que ça marchera pour toi aussi !


----------



## RobinSparkles (9 Avril 2015)

Merci!! Normalement ça devrait être bon! 
Je trouvais ça stupide et drôle, mais là de voir que tu as eu le même surnom c'est trop étrange! Au début j'ai bien rigolé, et j'ai surtout beaucoup beaucoup fais rire mes potes quand je leur ait expliqué mon problème. 

Peut être qu'un jour tout le monde sera contaminé, et que là on pourra enfin comprendre pourquoi "jours fériés en france".


----------



## Foloxflou (29 Septembre 2015)

Oh mon dieu j'ai cru que j'allais devenir chèvre moi aussi !
Je vois que je ne suis pas la seule dans ce cas... effectivement j'ai aussi été renommée en "Jour férié en France" !
Seulement votre solution ne fonctionne pas chez moi


----------

